# 2x12 Cab opinions (Laney vs Harley Benton)



## mindwalker (May 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of getting a Blackstar HT-5 and a 2x12 cab to go with it however I don't want to drop a ton of cash on the cab.

I've read around here that the Harley Benton G212 with Vintage 30s is a great cab for the money! And it's light (good for the back when you need to carry it around).

How would this compare to an equally not too expensive cab like the Laney Ironheart IRT212 ? Given that the Laney is supposed to go with its respective head I would expect this cab to be rather suited for metal.. but from the demos I've seen on youtube the Harley Benton isn't bad at all... on the other hand the Laney is too fresh new to find online examples (so yeah.. finding one locally isn't that easy either) 

Does it even make that much of a difference which cab it is unless you're cranking it out loud ? I mean I could use the emulated out from the HT-5 to speaker monitors but I'd like to have the real thing running into a cab. However most of the time I'll be playing at home so it's not like I'm going to crank the hell out of it...

thanks a ton for any hints!


----------



## BabUShka (May 10, 2012)

I havent tried the Laney cab, but I kinda swear to Vintage 30 speakers. Imo they are often worth the extre $$. 
Check out Framus cabs aswell.. I sold my 412 V30 Hughes&Kettner cab and bought a Framus 212 V30 cab. Its not too heavy, looks good, the price (at least in my region) is almost as good as HB and it looks stunning. 
Otherwise, Ive only heard good things about HB cabs.. Id give it a chance at least  

Btw. If your only planning on using it home,I'd go with a 1x12 V30 cab.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 10, 2012)

relevant:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2012)

The HB will have better speakers, but the Laney will have better construction. 

But if its for home use, construction wouldn't matter, so I say go for the Harley Benton.


----------



## mindwalker (May 10, 2012)

Yeah you guys are right maybe I should go with the Harley Benton since there's enough proof on youtube that it's good and I might not get the chance to try the Ironheart cab myself. And yeah I'll be mostly based at home for now..

The 1x12 cab suggestion sounds interesting. But I have a few questions here

1) It will be lighter and cheaper but it won't be much quieter than a 2x12 correct ?

2) Will a 1x12 sound a thinner than a 2x12 ? Much thinner to make a world's difference ?

3) The Harley Benton 1x12 doesn't mention a V30 spekaer on Thomann's website.. probably because it doesn't have one..

4) Most 1x12 speakers are rated below 100 w. For example the Engl 112 with a V30 is rated for 60 w. So does this mean that if further down the road I get an amp higher than 60w I will have to upgrade the cab ? Or if there's 2 speaker jacks per ohm in the amp I just connect one of them, effectively transmitting half the wattage of the amp's power ?

5) I'm obviously going to lose any stereo effects on the amp's fx loop.. but come to think about it.. isn't the fx loop mono ? So there will never be a stereo field coming out of a single amp head ?

Sorry about the n00biness guys


----------



## BabUShka (May 10, 2012)

Yes, it will sound thinner in most cases. Yet its esier to deal with if its for home use.. But when I think about it, you kinda get more the value by getting a 2x12 cab as the 1x12 cabs often are expenisive. 

If your planning on running the cab at home only, then cabinets wattage doesnt really matter. But if your going to crank it up now and then, then be sure to have enough wattage. A 2x12 V30 cab would be more than powerful enough in most cases. 

To be honest, I prefer 4x12 cabs because of their punch and thick sound, but there are more upsides for my use to just stick with a 212 cab instead. They are easy to more around, and they can sure play loud as fuck! 

Your amp is most likely mono, so it wouldn't matter how many speakers your cab have. Unless your running a stereo power amp, something i guess the HT doesnt have (very few amps have stereo poweramp)

I think you'll be pretty safe with a HB cab.


----------



## mindwalker (May 10, 2012)

yeah you're right about the getting your money's worth.. a 112 is cheaper than a 212 but it's not half the price. I think in the end might really be about portability.. a 1x12 is much better but since I'll be mostly at home.. I guess I might as well get a 212


----------



## hera666 (May 10, 2012)

I was looking for cabs a couple months ago, I think the HB would be good for the price but in the end I ended up saving a little more and bought an used engl 2x12.
how about a Palmer cab (the german brand) they make cabs with whatever speaker you want. I was curious about this one
Guitar Cabinet 1 x 12" with Eminence Reignmaker 8 Ohms
you can do some attenuation directly on the speaker that would be practical for home use


----------



## Leuchty (May 10, 2012)

I have a Harley Benton 2x12 and I think its great for home use. The speakers alone are worth it.

Mine sounds great with my 6505+.


----------



## mindwalker (May 11, 2012)

hera666 said:


> how about a Palmer cab (the german brand) they make cabs with whatever speaker you want. I was curious about this one



Interesting... in their webpage they do have lots of options! Just couldn't find any online videos but well, as long as the V30s are there it should sound good..



hera666 said:


> you can do some attenuation directly on the speaker that would be practical for home use



How would this work exactly ? How do you attenuate the speaker ?


----------



## mindwalker (May 11, 2012)

hera666 said:


> how about a Palmer cab (the german brand) they make cabs with whatever speaker you want.



Actually they do have a video on their webpage... and maybe I'm wrong but I think the heavy parts sound poor... (see 0:52)


----------



## hvdh (May 11, 2012)

Here some more info:
LANEY IRT212 IRONHEART help on the specs

Advice:
Order them both, test them, send one back. Let your ears decide!


----------



## mindwalker (May 11, 2012)

I need to check what are the return options with Thomann... I get the feeling that like with most things, you can only return them and get a full refund if the package hasn't been opened and the item pampered around with!

From Thomann's website "But no problem! We grant a 30-day money-back guarantee on any item you buy at Thomann - no hassles, no thomann questions asked! (does not apply to products specially made or modified for you such as custom cases; software must be sealed and in its original, unopened packaging)."

So I guess things like amps and cabs can be returned after tried out.. need to call their customer service to clear it out.


----------



## hvdh (May 11, 2012)

You can sent them back, for sure.

Succes


----------



## mindwalker (May 11, 2012)

hvdh said:


> You can sent them back, for sure.
> 
> Succes



Cool!! Good to know! Dank je!


----------



## hvdh (May 23, 2012)

Mindwalker,

Graag gedaan.

What is rhe outcome. We want opinions and desicions


----------



## mindwalker (May 24, 2012)

Well I'm actually a bit in standby right now... too much work lately. Sucks.. still considering if really the HT-5 or something else.. and then yeah the cab! 

Being an expat in a foreign country doesn't help much either cause you never know when you have to jump ship and whether you should go for a big rig or not


----------



## Yooxa (May 24, 2012)

I have the 212 Hb v30 and love it, dure worth the money! The speakers alone are nearly worth more.. 

(I am looking for a higher-end 412 so I might sell the cab)


----------

